# realtek rtl 8111 netzwerkkarte - gentoo installation

## pieter_parker

auf meinem mainboard ist eine rtl8111 netzwerkkarte

beim gentoo 2007.0 scheint kein treiber dafuer mit auf der minimal cd zu sein

wenn ich die 200.8.0_beta boote bin ich in einer merkwuerdigen grub console wo ich nicht weiter komme

hat jemmand eine idee wie ich eine minimal cd booten kann und netzwerk habe ?

:edit

im handbuch zu 2008.0 ist nichts erwaehnt von dieser grub console in der ich lande ...

:edit 2

ueberschrift erweitertLast edited by pieter_parker on Sun Apr 20, 2008 11:15 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pieter_parker

hat am acpi gelegen

habe 

```
gentoo acpioff
```

beim booten eingegeben und habe netzwerk

versteh zwar nicht warum im dmesg etwas rtl8111 8169 und 8168 steht .. aber hauptsache ich hab netzwerk

laut der anzeige haette es acpi=off heissen muessen was ich ihm als boot option mitgebe .. aber ohne das "=" zeichen ging es auch, bei einer us tastatur scheint das wo anders zusitzen

..aber wie boote ich die gentoo 2008.0_beta1 minimal ?

----------

## pieter_parker

liegt doch nicht am acpi

mal ist die netzwerkkarte da, ein ander mal nicht, ohne das ich irgendwas an den bios einstellungen geaendert habe, sie ist mehr nicht da als da

wie boote ich die gentoo 2008.0_beta1 ???

----------

## Max Steel

Standardmäßig genauso wie die anderen auch.

( = liegt auf Shift + - soweit ich mich erinnere.

ERinfach mal mit gedrückter Shifttaste durchprobieren, alles was Sonderzeichen ist, Speziell um das äöü herum. )

----------

## pieter_parker

links neben backspace, die taste .. die isses, die macht die gleichheitszeichen auf us tastaturen

habe die gentoo 2007.0 livecd gebootet

bei einem lspci viel mir gleich auf das da 2 geraete nicht richtig da sind

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation DRAM Controller (rev 01)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Host-Secondary PCI Express Bridge (rev 01)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0422 (rev a1)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Class ffff: Illegal Vendor ID Unknown device ffff (rev ff)

05:00.0 Class ffff: Illegal Vendor ID Unknown device ffff (rev ff)

```

syslog meldungen vom boot vorgang...

```

Apr 21 12:07:31 livecd r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

Apr 21 12:07:31 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Apr 21 12:07:31 livecd PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

Apr 21 12:07:31 livecd eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xf8c00000, 00:1d:7d:04:fa:f1, IRQ 16

Apr 21 12:07:31 livecd r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

Apr 21 12:07:31 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Apr 21 12:07:31 livecd PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

Apr 21 12:07:31 livecd eth1: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xf8c02000, 00:1d:7d:04:fa:f7, IRQ 18

Apr 21 12:07:31 livecd r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

Apr 21 12:07:31 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Apr 21 12:07:31 livecd PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:04:00.0

Apr 21 12:07:31 livecd r8169: probe of 0000:04:00.0 failed with error -22

Apr 21 12:07:31 livecd r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

Apr 21 12:07:31 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Apr 21 12:07:31 livecd PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

Apr 21 12:07:31 livecd eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xf8c00000, 00:1d:7d:04:fa:f7, IRQ 18

```

wenn ich von hand modprobe -r r8169 mache und dann modprobe r8169 sehe ich im syslog diese meldungen

```

Apr 21 12:21:52 livecd r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

Apr 21 12:21:52 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Apr 21 12:21:52 livecd PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:04:00.0

Apr 21 12:21:52 livecd r8169: probe of 0000:04:00.0 failed with error -22

Apr 21 12:21:52 livecd r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

Apr 21 12:21:52 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Apr 21 12:21:52 livecd PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:05:00.0

Apr 21 12:21:52 livecd r8169: probe of 0000:05:00.0 failed with error -22

Apr 21 12:22:18 livecd r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

Apr 21 12:22:18 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Apr 21 12:22:18 livecd PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:04:00.0

Apr 21 12:22:18 livecd r8169: probe of 0000:04:00.0 failed with error -22

Apr 21 12:22:18 livecd r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

Apr 21 12:22:18 livecd ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Apr 21 12:22:18 livecd PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:05:00.0

Apr 21 12:22:18 livecd r8169: probe of 0000:05:00.0 failed with error -22

```

im bios vom mainboard gibt es die option die verbindung zutesten, dort zeigt er mir an 1gbps und weniger als 10m kabellaenge, stimmt soweit auch

http://www.gigabyte.de/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2709

auf dem mainboard sind 2 realtek 8111c (10/100/1000) verbaut

mich hat es zuerst gewundert das der 8111 als 8169 gefuehrt wird, aber google meint dafuer wird der gleiche treiber verwendet

kriege das netzwerk aber nicht zum laufen

und bin auch ratlos was ich noch versuchen koennte

habt ihr ein paar ideen ?

---

:edit

gentoo livecd 2007.0 rein, gebootet, kernel normal gebootet "gentoo" einfach nur

de keymap

lspci ..

04:00.0 Class ffff: Illegal Vendor ID Unknown device ffff (rev ff)

05:00.0 Class ffff: Illegal Vendor ID Unknown device ffff (rev ff)

ifconfig nachgeschaut

eth1 oben, keine ip vergeben

```

ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.20 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up <enter>

SIOCSIFADDR: no such device

eth0: unknown interface: no such device

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: no such device

eth0: unknown interface: no such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: no such device

eth0: unknown interface: no such device

 
```

(wenn eth0 nicht will, dann eth1)

ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.20 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up <enter>

oke, keine fehlermeldung

ping 192.168.0.30 (ip von dbox, antwortet immer)

ping ... destination unreachable

auch kein flackern am switch oder an der netzwerkbuchse am mainboard sichtbar

```

route -n

192.168.0.0  0.0.0.0  255.255.255.0  0  0  0 eth1

127.0.0.0    0.0.0.0  255.0.0.0      0  0  0 lo

 
```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

network interface eth0 does not exist

please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

/etc/init.d/sshd start

syslog:

sshd[19988]: server listing on :: port 22

sshd[19988]: server error: bind to portr 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed: address already in use

----------

## Max Steel

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> habe die gentoo 2007.0 livecd gebootet
> 
> bei einem lspci viel mir gleich auf das da 2 geraete nicht richtig da sind
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Seltsam, das sieht eher so aus als ob etwas kompett im A.... Popo sei, oder aber, schaumal ob es nach einem update-pciids besser wird.

 *Quote:*   

> syslog meldungen vom boot vorgang...
> 
> ```
> Apr 21 12:07:31 livecd r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded
> 
> ...

 

Hier scheint alles in ORdnung.

 *Quote:*   

> wenn ich von hand modprobe -r r8169 mache und dann modprobe r8169 sehe ich im syslog diese meldungen
> 
> ```
> Apr 21 12:21:52 livecd r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded
> 
> ...

 

Hmmm, schau mal ob irgendwo ein Windoof rumfährt wo du testen kannst ob es funktioniert.

Oder aber du probierst sowas wie http://knopper.net/knoppix bzw. kanotix.de aus

Auch die LiveCD der OpenSuSE Leute kannst du mal ausprobieren.

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.gigabyte.de/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2709
> 
> auf dem mainboard sind 2 realtek 8111c (10/100/1000) verbaut
> 
> mich hat es zuerst gewundert das der 8111 als 8169 gefuehrt wird, aber google meint dafuer wird der gleiche treiber verwendet
> ...

 

Alle Angaben wie immer, ohne Gewähr.

----------

## pieter_parker

habe leider kein windows da

knoppix gibts nur die riesen dvd images von 2008, die cds von sind von anfang 2007 und aelter als meine 2007.0 gentoo minimal

opensuse bin ich am laden und werde es testen

wenn ich die 2008.0 boote, bin ich in einer grub irgendwas minimal-like bash

wie komme ich da raus? und warum lange ich in der ueberhaupt

?????

.

:edit

fehler 0 weg 8 hin  8O

ich meine die 2008.0_beta1Last edited by pieter_parker on Sun Apr 20, 2008 2:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Max Steel

Warum versuchst du eine 2000.0?, Wenn das eine halbwegs aktuelle KArte ist wirst du damit noch weniger erreichen.

Zumal du sie nicht booten kannst.

----------

## pieter_parker

habe mich vertippt, 2008.0_beta1 .. ich komme wenn ich die versuche zu booten in eine grub minimal-like bash

wie komme ich da raus

und wie kriege ich ihn dazu richtig zu booten ?

----------

## Max Steel

Ahso, hmmm, 08.0 Grub Minimal

Hmmm

Landest du sofort dort, oder ist noch etwas davor?

----------

## pieter_parker

wenn noch etwas davor auf dem bildschirm sein sollte, ist es zu schnell und ich kriege es nicht mit

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm, ich meine dieses boot: wie es auf den anderen CDs von Gentoo der Fal ist, hmmm.

Seltsam.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

hast du auf dem Rechner zufällig ein Windows mit installiert? Falls ja, vielleicht hast du ja das Problem dieses Bugs:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Troubleshooting
> 
> As of 27 May 2007, in kernel 2.6.21.3, you may experience the issues with the r8169 driver if you dual boot Windows on some systems. Windows by defaults disables the NIC at Windows shutdown time in order to disable Wake-On-Lan, and this NIC will remain disabled until the next time Windows turns it on. The r8169 driver in the kernel does not know how to turn the NIC on from this disabled state; therefore, the device will not respond, even if the driver loads and reports that the device is up. To work around this problem, simply enable the feature "Wake-on-lan after shutdown." You can set this options through Windows' device manager.
> ...

 

Habe ich von: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_RTL8168

MfG. Stefan

----------

## pieter_parker

nein, ist ein neues mainboard .. bin seit ueber 24h dran gentoo zuinstallieren

gestern abend hatte es ein paar mal hingehauen das ich das netzwerk nutzen konnte

mit opensuse 10.3 kann ich die netzwerkkarten configurieren, auch mit modprobe -r r8169 und modprobe r8169 den treiber wegladen und erneut laden ohne das fehler meldungen kommen, aber die netzwerk verbindung ansich funktioniert dadurch auch nicht

mit xubuntu 7.1 habe ich die gleichen fehlermeldungne wie mit der gentoo minimal 2007.0 disc

----------

## pieter_parker

ich glaub mir bleibt nur noch die option windows zutesten

und wenn da die gleichen probleme sind .. wird wohl das mainboard ne makke haben

was anderes kann ich mir sonst nicht erklaeren woran es liegt

----------

## Max Steel

Versuchs davor mit einer Netzwerkkarte, statt das Windoof zu versuchen.

----------

## pieter_parker

wie meinst du das?

eine zusaetzliche 3te einbauen? 2 3com 100mbit pci karten habe ich noch hier rumliegen

oder meinst du eine der onboard netzwerkkarten ausmachen ?

:edit

machen realtek karten sonst immer so probleme? oder ist das nur selten wie bei mir jetzt der fall?

da ich das mainboard noch keine 14 tage, ueberlege ich schon es zurueck zugeben, mir ein anderes zuzulegen und dafuer dann eine intel 2fach 1gbe pcie karte zuzulegen

die kostet natuerlich einiges mehr als die diference vom jetzigen mainboard zu einem vergleichbaren mainboard mit nur einem lan anschluss

----------

## bbgermany

Bau erstmal eine von deinen 3Com Karten ein, installier das Basissystem und schau danach ob die Karten immer noch nicht funktionieren. Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, kannst du das Board immer noch zurückgeben.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## AmonAmarth

bei mir im laptop hab ich ähnliche probleme, es ist eine RTL8101E LAN karte verbaut. das mit der "akku-ausbau-10-sekunden-wart-aktion" funktioniert scheinbar wirklich, was du auch mal versuchen kannst ist im bios "wake on LAN" einzuschalten.

was bei mir gut funktioniert ist folgendes: das LAN kabel als erstes einstecken. sprich: erst lan, dann power knopf, dann netzteil einstecken. (ist natürlich bei einem akkulosen computer problematisch   :Laughing:  )

vielleicht konnte ich ja helfen

mfg

----------

## pieter_parker

ich glaube ich kann sagen das sich das problem geklaert hat

mit dem 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 kernel keine probleme mehr !

jedoch viel mir beim rechner einschalten vorhin auf das die karten nur mit 100mbit liefen, die led an beiden karten war gruen (100mbit) und mein 3com switch sagte auch das es nur eine 100mbit verbindung gibt

bin ins bios und hab dieses lan kabel laengen dings test angewurfen .. die verbindung wechselte auf 1000mbit

habe jedoch noch mit dem routing und den 3 karten ein paar probleme -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5069175.html#5069175

----------

## pieter_parker

habe vorhin vmware-server installiert, und musste einmal rebooten

seit dem sehe ich bei lspci 

```

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev ff)

```

```

uname -a

Linux server 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 #15 SMP Sun Apr 27 02:11:54 CEST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

die karte (05:00.0 )ist nicht benutzbar, und warum steht da aufeinmal rev ff ?

da es immer nur bei der 2ten (05:00.0) ist, glaube ich fast der treiber kommt nicht mit 2 von den karten zurecht, kann das sein ?

----------

## pieter_parker

ich habe 2 von den realtek r8111c onboard, wenn ich den treiber lade wird er fuer beiden karten benutzt, wie kann ich den treiber nur fuer eine von den zwei karten benutzen ?

----------

## pieter_parker

wie kann ich den treiber nur 1mal laden ?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wie kann ich den treiber nur 1mal laden ?

 

Ich weiß nicht, ob und wie das geht. Aber du kannst doch das eine Interface per ifconfig $DEV down abschalten?

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

das hilft aber leider nichts wenn der treiber ein problem hat wenn 2 karten vorhanden sind

ich will testen ob sich etwas veraendert wenn ich den treiber nur fuer eine karte lade

...

```

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev ff) 

```

woran liegt es das im lspci "(rev ff)" steht ?

nach einem reboot stehen die chancen 50:50 das dort wieder "(rev ff)" oder aber auch "(rev 02)" stehen koennte

wenn dort ff steht .. laesst sich die netzwerkkarte nicht verwenden, sie scheint zwar da zu sein, aber ist wie tot

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

schonmal ein BIOS Update auf dem Board gemacht. Die bringen meistens auch gefixte ROM Updates für die Netzwerkkarten mit. Kann ja sein, dass das fehlerhaft ist.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Gorgone

das mit den realteks ist ein "bekanntes" problem

undzwar kann es passieren das die "richtig" deaktiviert wird zb windows macht das beim runterfahren 

es sei denn mann ändert die option shutdown mit wake on lan auf enable

schau mal nach ob es im bios wake on lan giebt wenn nicht bleibt dir nur das "miststück" 

mit rset8168 oder rset8169 wieder anzuschalten die dostools findest du auf der realtek seite

ich benutze übrigens auch die treiber von realtek die funzen ziemlich gut....

hab ne onboard 8111/8169 und ne gesteckte r8168 pci

verwende bei beiden die realtec treiber nicht den im kernel der initialisiert die falsch ... (bei mir)

----------

## pieter_parker

habe schon alle bios versionen durch probiert, keine veraenderung, das seltsamme ist das es wilkuerlich mal auftrit und mal nicht

ich reboote und dann aufeinmal ist eine der beiden netzwerkkarten nicht ansprechbar, und im lspci steht rev ff hinter ihr, ich reboote nochmal und dann auf einmal ist die karte benutzbar, ohne das ich im bios oder sonst wo etwas veraendert habe

das wenn windows die karte schlafen legt, sie ueber linux nicht wieder aktiviert werden kann habe ich schon gelesen, aber sowas wie windows habe ich hier garnicht laufen

wake on lan gibt es im bios nicht...

rset8168 ist ein dos programm? vielleicht habe ich glueck und es laesst sich mit wine nutzen

"verwende bei beiden die realtec treiber nicht den im kernel der initialisiert die falsch ... (bei mir)" wie meinst du das ? du hast im kernelconfig gesagt den treiber als modul bauen ?

----------

## Gorgone

 *Quote:*   

> ="verwende bei beiden die realtec treiber nicht den im kernel der initialisiert die falsch ... (bei mir)" wie meinst du das ? du hast im kernelconfig gesagt den treiber als modul bauen ?

 

nein ich hab die aus dem kernel nicht benutzt sondern die sources von realtek geladen

für die 8169(pci)  

-ftp://61.56.69.18/cn/nic/r8169-6.006.00.tar.bz2

dos-setup tool

-ftp://152.104.238.19/cn/nic/rset8169(101).zip

für die 8168/8111(onboard)

-ftp://210.51.181.211/cn/nic/r8168-8.006.00.tar.bz2

dos-setup tool

-ftp://152.104.238.19/cn/nic/RSET8168.107.zip

----------

## pieter_parker

die 8111c treiber die im kernel sind sind nicht von realtek? wo kommen sie dann her?

----------

## Gorgone

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> die 8111c treiber die im kernel sind sind nicht von realtek? wo kommen sie dann her?

 

kein plan es sind sicher welche von realtek aber die erkennen zu offt die eingesetzte karte falsch also benutzt er (kerneltreiber)

das modul 8169 für 8168 und 8169 was dazu führt das er die falsch zb bei mir passiert es beim reboot das er die macadresse 

auf ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff stellt und den port auf FIBRE stellt.... google mal danach dann wird dir schlecht ....

mit den "externen" modulen ist mir das noch nicht passiert ... ich schreibs ja niemanden vor ich teile nur meine erfahrungen mit 

 :Smile:  also nich verzweifeln realtek is numa billigscheiß deswegen benutze ich in neuen servern 

Delock Gigabit (pci-express 1x weil die dann auch nicht am langsamen 33mhz pcibus hängen und kosten keine 15 euro) 

oder intel(wenn die kunden einwenig mehr geld ausgeben können ca 40 euro) .... damit funzt es jedenfals problemloser

----------

## flammenflitzer

War Quatsch

----------

